# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG Update - 10 HOT New Models Added - check inside

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [18 MAY 2011]  *Description :*   *Haier C2040 Repair Dead Boot [thx to Abhishek]**LG CYON SH 170 Repair Dead Boot* *LG CYON KH 2200 Repair Dead Boot* *LG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung SGH A767 Repair Dead Boot[thx to topcomgsm]* *SKY IM-U440S Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE F156 Repair Dead Boot* *ZTE-C S300 Repair Dead Boot*     *Released Stuffs :*   Haier C2040 JTAG PinoutHaier C2040 DumpHaier C2040 Repair GuideHTC MAgic 32A Samsung Flash IC Repair File [Fix and Update]HTC Magic 32A Hynix Flash IC Repair File [Fix and Update]HTC Diamond Repair File LG CYON SH170 Boot Dump RAW FormatLG CYON SH170 4MB  Dump RAW FormatLG CYON SH170 FULL Dump RAW FormatLG CYON SH170 JTAG PinoutLG CYON KH2200 BOOT Dump RAW FormatLG CYON KH2200 FULL Dump RAW FormatLG CYON KH2200 JTAG PinoutLG CYON KH2200 Repair GuideLG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 JTAG PinoutLG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 Repair DumpLG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 FULL Dump RAW FormatLG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 Boot Dump RAW FormatLG CYON KV4200/LV4200/SV420 Repair GuideSamsung SGH A767 4MB RAW DumpSamsung SGH A767 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH A767 Repair GuideSamsung GT-I6400 PDA 32MB RAW Dump [Fix and Update]Dell Mini 5 Streak Repair File [Fix and Update]SKY IM-U440S Boot Dump SKY IM-U440S Full RAW DumpSKY IM-U440S JTAG PinoutSKY-IM-U440S Repair GuideSony Ericsson X1 Full Flash Sony Ericsson X1 Repair FileSony Ericsson X1 PinoutSony Ericsson X1 Unlock and Repair VideoSony Ericsson X1 Repair GuideToshiba TG01 Repair File with Unlock FunctionZTE F156 Repair FileZTE F156 Full Flash FileZTE F156 JTAG PinoutZTE-C S300 DumpZTE-C S300 JTAG PinoutZTE-C S300 Repair Guide    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ORT Team Blog  :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

